# Deryk Munroe 6K Mutant Shaman Mk. 2



## commodorewheeler (May 5, 2009)

I got this beauty in time for it to be a great birthday present from my wife this year, and I've been carrying it at work ever since. It is Deryk Munroe's Shaman Mk. 2 model, with a handrubbed Stellite 6K blade, carbon fiber scales, and Moonglow inlays to help me find it in the dark. It has been a major upgrade over my old work EDC, a Kershaw production knife, and I absolutely love it.

Perhaps my favorite thing about the Shaman model is how Deryk manages to fit so much blade in the handle of the knife. Closed, this Shaman is about the same length as my old Kershaw, which sports a sub-3" blade. However, the blade on the Shaman is a full 3 1/4" long, which makes it more versatile in use than the Kershaw ever was. And of course, this knife boasts all of the other things that make Munroe knives so great: flawless fit and finish, smooth action (click here to see), and a killer lock up. There's even a new pivot treatment on this piece by Deryk, and it looks amazing.




















































The last pic shows a side-by-side comparison of the size difference between the Shaman Mk. 1 and the Shaman Mk. 2. They actually don't look that different in size next to each other in pictures, but the difference is more pronounced when you hold the knives in your hand. The Mk. 1 is a big, tough work knife, while the Mk. 2 is a more carry-friendly piece that is just as overbuilt as its big brother.






This one's definitely a keeper. Thanks D and Jana for making it happen!


----------



## HoopleHead (May 5, 2009)

Awesome, that knife is right up my alley! Nice blade shape, I'm a big fan of high blade length to handle length ratios, deep carry clip, tough construction. Glad to hear its in your EDC rotation!


----------



## gollum (May 5, 2009)

your wife must be very understanding about her present being in your pocket all the time 

that is a very nice knife,
I always try to fit as much blade in a knife as possible aswell,
some knives seem to waste so much space.

I have just started a new folder with CF and Ti liners,maybe even a trit tube
It will be a while though, this will serve to motivate me ...
thanks for sharing the great pics


----------



## commodorewheeler (May 5, 2009)

gollum said:


> your wife must be very understanding about her present being in your pocket all the time
> 
> that is a very nice knife,
> I always try to fit as much blade in a knife as possible aswell,
> ...



LOL, it's a present from her, not for her. She has her own cool knives, but this one is for me 

Can't wait to see the pics of what you are making!


----------



## drtrcr400 (May 7, 2009)

This is simply the most stunning folder I've ever seen in my entire life. How long did you have to wait for it? And if you don't mind me asking, how much was it? I have a feeling it's one of those if you have to ask you can't afford it scenarios, but a man can dream right?!


----------



## gollum (May 7, 2009)

heh heh .. oops I mis read it ...:laughing:

i might put some pics up of the knife in progress...
its coming along at this early stage,doing the liners and blade geometry...
Most of my pics and knives are in the custom forge section,I've seen a few of your posts too,looks like you have a nice collection, care to show and tell some others?


----------



## commodorewheeler (May 19, 2009)

Jade at Starlingear was kind enough to tie a Starlingear Gasser bead on this one for me. Since the knife's pocket clip is made for very deep carry, which I love, the bead lanyard really helps me draw the knife faster when I need it.


----------



## yowzer (May 20, 2009)

That is one gorgeous knife... except for the orange backspacer. Just clashes too much with the coloring of the handle.


----------

